# Scary Sounds by the Paper Magic Group?



## Anthony Fallone (Jul 31, 2016)

Does anyone have the 16 pieces of music from the Paper Magic Group's Scary Sounds CD that you could either upload on here or give me a downloadable link?


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

I was just updating this album with the links. Enjoy

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2013/09/scary-sounds-sound-effects-and-music.html


----------

